# "Mexe"



## jodiRhodes

Hello folks!

Was wondering if someone can help.

Heard the word "meche" (not sure of its spelling) in a Brazilian movie but can't find its meaning. Can anyone help?

Thanks!

thanks, Ker but there was no mercedes. I shold have given context. It was a porn movie and my girlfriend and I notice that only the women say this word... She's too embarrased to ask anyone, so I'm the perv.


----------



## djlaranja

jodiRhodes said:


> Hello folks!
> 
> Was wondering if someone can help.
> 
> Heard the word "meche" (not sure of its spelling) in a Brazilian movie but can't find its meaning. Can anyone help?
> 
> Thanks!


 
I guess the word is "mexe". The verb is to shake ("mexer" in Portuguese), but context is required...

Regards,

DJL


----------



## Denis555

Mexe! (=shake it!, rock it!, sway it!, move back and forth!)


----------



## Marcio Afonso

Hmmm, actually, in this context, it could also mean "touch it", "rub it", etc...


----------



## wtrmute

I agree completely with Denis.

_Mexer_ is generally _to move_, as in, for instance, moving a piece on a board, or taking something out of its place. In the context of a porn movie, it would probably an order (2nd person imperative form - _mexe_) to move something (I'll leave exactly what to your imagination) about...


----------



## spohreis

Hello,

It something like that.

_Move your cunt_ around. Fuck back, or I'll put it in your ass.

From http://assm.asstr.org/erotica/sne/book-3.htm

You may like to read the text there.


----------



## curlyboy20

Hmm.... I'm kind of under the impression that it could be "mete" from the verb meter?????


----------



## wtrmute

It's entirely possible, curlyboy. Jodi, can you confirm to us whether it sounds more like "mash" or "match"?

_Mete_ would mean "stick it in", for anyone who doesn't know... The implications are obvious, I think.


----------



## curlyboy20

Uh, not very obvious to me, wtrmute. Would you care to elaborate??? I'm just kidding


----------



## Marcio Afonso

I actually think "mete" is more appropriate in this context... Since the guy who posted wasn't sure about the spelling, and only the woman said the word...


----------



## jodiRhodes

Thanks folks. It's tough to tell what the exact pronunciation is (these ladies have other things on their minds than proper pronunciation), but sounds like "may.chee" or "my.chee".


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Well, it seems that it's really mete - and them it sounded like "meche, mayche" to you because of our pronunciation of -te like a -tchi. 

And as you said, _only the women_ said this word, so... as Wrmute pointed out, it is really from the verb *meter*(_stick it in_).

I hope it helped and have fun

Até.:

ps: eu ia esperar dar meia-noite para escrever algo aqui, mas o jodiRhodes poderia estar com pressa.


----------



## curlyboy20

Eu fui o que indiquei isso!!!!!!!! =)


----------



## Denis555

curlyboy20 said:


> Eu fui o que indiquei isso!!!!!!!! =) *-> melhor -> (Fui eu que indiquei isso!!!!!)*


 
Na minha opinião, você acertou na mosca! (=you hit the bull's-eye!)


----------



## spohreis

curlyboy20 said:


> Eu fui o que indiquei isso!!!!!!!! =)



Muito bom! Nota 10. Parabéns.

Você está pegando o jeito.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,



curlyboy20 said:


> Eu fui o que indiquei isso!!!!!!!! =)



Ops, desculpe-me pelos direitos autorais =)

Até.:


----------



## curlyboy20

É!!!! Estou orgulhoso de mim mesmo (I'm proud of myself??)


----------

